# I messed up



## olusteebus (Nov 23, 2013)

again. I wanted to make one gallon of SP using less reallemon than usual. So, I added only one bottle. Unfortunatly I did not take into consideration that I was only making one gallon

so, I need to make something to blend with. I need to make a total of 5 gallons now.

Here is what I did. I used four cans of white grape and peach concentrate and brought the sg up to about 1.087. I added a gallon of water bringing it to about 1 1/3 gallon. 

It is fermenting now. 

I can ferment 3 and 2/3rds gallons of just concentrate and water and then blend with what I have. I am not sure how well it will ferment.

I guess I could put additional concentrate in now with water. Would it continue to ferment? I think I used champaigne yeast, I cannot remember but what ever it was, I don't have any more. I only have pasteur red.


Which do you recommend?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 23, 2013)

If it is still fermenting you don't have to add any additional yeast.


----------

